# Aramaic: agent of passive verb/participle



## Aleppan

In Syriac you indicate the agent of a passive verb by using ܡܢ and the agent of a passive participle by using ܠ.

Like ܡܐܡܪܐ ܕܥܒܝܕ ܠܩܕܝܫܐ ܡܪܝ ܐܦܪܝܡ means a memra composed by the holy Mar Ephrem

and ܐܬܦܩܕ ܡܢ ܫܠܝܚܐ means it was commanded by the apostle

What about in biblical Aramaic? Do you use the same prepositions? I mean מן and ל


----------



## Ali Smith

I think Biblical Aramaic uses מן in both situations. For instance,

וּכְעַ֞ן הֵ֧ן עַל־מַלְכָּ֣א טָ֗ב יִ֠תְבַּקַּ֠ר בְּבֵ֨ית גִּנְזַיָּ֜א דִּי־מַלְכָּ֣א תַמָּה֮ דִּ֣י בְּבָבֶל֒ הֵ֣ן אִיתַ֗י דִּֽי־מִן־כּ֤וֹרֶשׁ מַלְכָּא֙ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵ֔ם לְמִבְנֵ֛א בֵּית־אֱלָהָ֥א דֵ֖ךְ בִּירוּשְׁלֶ֑ם וּרְע֥וּת מַלְכָּ֛א עַל־דְּנָ֖ה יִשְׁלַ֥ח עֲלֶֽינָא׃
(עזרא ה יז)

And now if it be good to the king, let it be searched in the king's treasure house that is there in Babylon if a decree was issued by King Cyrus to build the house of God in Jerusalem; and let him send the king's wish concerning this to us.

שִׂ֣ים's agent is indicated using מן, not ל. Note that שִׂ֣ים is _not_ a verb; it is a participle.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Ali, שִׂ֣ים could very well be a verb. Remember, קְטִיל can be the masculine singular passive peal participle or the 3rd person masculine singular peil perfect. So, you cannot be sure that שִׂ֣ים is a participle here. In fact, from the context it almost certainly is not.


----------



## Ali Smith

I have listed all nine occurrences of שִׂים in the Masoretic text below.

וּמִנִּי֮ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵם֒ וּבַקַּ֣רוּ וְהַשְׁכַּ֔חוּ דִּ֚י קִרְיְתָ֣א דָ֔ךְ מִן־יוֹמָת֙ עָֽלְמָ֔א עַל־מַלְכִ֖ין מִֽתְנַשְּׂאָ֑ה וּמְרַ֥ד וְאֶשְׁתַּדּ֖וּר מִתְעֲבֶד־בַּֽהּ׃
(עזרא ד יט)

וּכְעַ֞ן הֵ֧ן עַל־מַלְכָּ֣א טָ֗ב יִ֠תְבַּקַּ֠ר בְּבֵ֨ית גִּנְזַיָּ֜א דִּי־מַלְכָּ֣א תַמָּה֮ דִּ֣י בְּבָבֶל֒ הֵ֣ן אִיתַ֗י דִּֽי־מִן־כּ֤וֹרֶשׁ מַלְכָּא֙ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵ֔ם לְמִבְנֵ֛א בֵּית־אֱלָהָ֥א דֵ֖ךְ בִּירוּשְׁלֶ֑ם וּרְע֥וּת מַלְכָּ֛א עַל־דְּנָ֖ה יִשְׁלַ֥ח עֲלֶֽינָא׃
(עזרא ה יז)

וּמִנִּי֮ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵם֒ לְמָ֣א דִֽי־תַֽעַבְד֗וּן עִם־שָׂבֵ֤י יְהוּדָיֵא֙ אִלֵּ֔ךְ לְמִבְנֵ֖א בֵּית־אֱלָהָ֣א דֵ֑ךְ וּמִנִּכְסֵ֣י מַלְכָּ֗א דִּ֚י מִדַּת֙ עֲבַ֣ר נַהֲרָ֔ה אׇסְפַּ֗רְנָא נִפְקְתָ֛א תֶּהֱוֵ֧א מִֽתְיַהֲבָ֛א לְגֻבְרַיָּ֥א אִלֵּ֖ךְ דִּי־לָ֥א לְבַטָּלָֽא׃
(עזרא ו ח)

וּמִנִּי֮ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵם֒ דִּ֣י כׇל־אֱנָ֗שׁ דִּ֤י יְהַשְׁנֵא֙ פִּתְגָמָ֣א דְנָ֔ה יִתְנְסַ֥ח אָע֙ מִן־בַּיְתֵ֔הּ וּזְקִ֖יף יִתְמְחֵ֣א עֲלֹ֑הִי וּבַיְתֵ֛הּ נְוָל֥וּ יִתְעֲבֵ֖ד עַל־דְּנָֽה׃
(עזרא ו יא)

מִנִּי֮ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵם֒ דִּ֣י כׇל־מִתְנַדַּ֣ב בְּמַלְכוּתִי֩ מִן־עַמָּ֨א יִשְׂרָאֵ֜ל וְכָהֲנ֣וֹהִי וְלֵוָיֵ֗א לִמְהָ֧ךְ לִֽירוּשְׁלֶ֛ם עִמָּ֖ךְ יְהָֽךְ׃
(עזרא ז יג)

וּ֠מִנִּ֠י אֲנָ֞ה אַרְתַּחְשַׁ֤סְתְּא מַלְכָּא֙ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵ֔ם לְכֹל֙ גִּזַּֽבְרַיָּ֔א דִּ֖י בַּעֲבַ֣ר נַהֲרָ֑ה דִּ֣י כׇל־דִּ֣י יִ֠שְׁאֲלֶנְכ֠וֹן עֶזְרָ֨א כָהֲנָ֜א סָפַ֤ר דָּתָא֙ דִּֽי־אֱלָ֣הּ שְׁמַיָּ֔א אׇסְפַּ֖רְנָא יִתְעֲבִֽד׃
(עזרא ז כא)

וּמִנִּי֮ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵם֒ דִּי֩ כׇל־עַ֨ם אֻמָּ֜ה וְלִשָּׁ֗ן דִּֽי־יֵאמַ֤ר שלה שָׁלוּ֙ עַ֣ל אֱלָהֲה֗וֹן דִּֽי־שַׁדְרַ֤ךְ מֵישַׁךְ֙ וַעֲבֵ֣ד נְג֔וֹא הַדָּמִ֣ין יִתְעֲבֵ֔ד וּבַיְתֵ֖הּ נְוָלִ֣י יִשְׁתַּוֵּ֑ה כׇּל־קֳבֵ֗ל דִּ֣י לָ֤א אִיתַי֙ אֱלָ֣הּ אׇחֳרָ֔ן דִּֽי־יִכֻּ֥ל לְהַצָּלָ֖ה כִּדְנָֽה׃
(דניאל ג כט)

וּמִנִּי֙ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵ֔ם לְהַנְעָלָ֣ה קׇֽדָמַ֔י לְכֹ֖ל חַכִּימֵ֣י בָבֶ֑ל דִּֽי־פְשַׁ֥ר חֶלְמָ֖א יְהֽוֹדְעֻנַּֽנִי׃
(דניאל ד ג)

מִן־קֳדָמַי֮ שִׂ֣ים טְעֵם֒ דִּ֣י ׀ בְּכׇל־שׇׁלְטָ֣ן מַלְכוּתִ֗י לֶהֱוֺ֤ן זאעין זָיְעִין֙ וְדָ֣חֲלִ֔ין מִן־קֳדָ֖ם אֱלָהֵ֣הּ דִּי־דָֽנִיֵּ֑אל דִּי־ה֣וּא ׀ אֱלָהָ֣א חַיָּ֗א וְקַיָּם֙ לְעָ֣לְמִ֔ין וּמַלְכוּתֵהּ֙ דִּֽי־לָ֣א תִתְחַבַּ֔ל וְשׇׁלְטָנֵ֖הּ עַד־סוֹפָֽא׃
(דניאל ו כז)

It’s quite clear that in all nine verses it’s functioning as a verb rather than a participle.


----------

